# Made a new track from samples - Viet Req - None of Them



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

ok,

kinda where do I start - hmmm well you all know the Paul Hardcastle version of 19

At the time that tracked was launched I was kinda blown away from it's sampling perspective - something I've always been interested in.

Back then, due to computer memory limitations you could only really have around 3seconds of a loop sample at any one time. - also the fact that it was taken from an old ABC called item Vietnam Requiem which was made in 1982 and transmitted in 1984 about the post-traumatic stress disorder suffered by U.S war veterans.

Trying to get hold of that video after was like trying to find a needle in a haystack i.e wasn't going to happen...until last year I chanced upon it.

So I took some samples from it, and put together a little track that was totally compiled using short sub 1 and 3 second samples myself.

No reason for doing it other than every now and then I sit and play with music samples - kinda chills me out. - I had the chance, the samples and a bit of time so put it together.

Always a difficult subject matter and in all honesty, quite a dark track. - The footage for the video - albeit non gory does feature war scenes so I'd prob suggest not to view with minors around.

Any comments welcome :thumb: - Music style is kinda Dubstep/Chillstep etc


----------

